# A shocking arrival!



## monica2628

I posted this in the April Due dates thread but wanted to share as its a pretty crazy story...

Baby Marlee Rayne arrived last night at 810.....or so. Its a pretty wild birth story. I was 38+5.

Went to the hospital at 3pm on the 25th BC I thought my waters might be leaking. Had it confirmed as there was a big gush as soon as I sat on the exam table. I was admitted and immediately started having contractions. Was just over 3cm and 50% effaced at admission. They put me on the lowest dose of pitocin BC my waters had been broken since early in the morning while I slept so they wanted to move things along. At 5 my Dr came and checked on me and I was 5cm and 80%. Contractions were strong and painful and epidural came soon after. Around 630 I was checked again and had gone to 6cm. Around 750 the nurses came in bc the monitor was not picking up baby's heartbeat. The two of them searched for 10 mins. They weren't worried and assured us not to be either. The nurses decided to roll me over on my side to try and move baby. We heard two weird noises that no one could figure out. They described them as a crying cat lol. I honestly thought that possibly it was a queef or something but had no idea bc I wasn't feeling much with the epidural. Still no heartbeat. We moved me back to my back and they decided to check me. They pulled back the blankets and there was the baby...laying on the bed!!! The nurses had the shock of their lives but sprang into action. I sat up to see and could only say a few expletives as I was in complete shock. DH was about the same. This 7lb 12oz girl literally slid out on her own without a single push from me! Looking back, when they rolled me to my side I felt a weird sensation in the vaginal area but thought nothing of it. And the noises...were her crying! And when I was rolled back over my leg was on/touching something but I thought it was just the blankets all bunched up. We think she was probably under the blankets for almost 5 mins...but was discovered at 810 so that's her birth time. My Dr showed up about 20 mins later and all she did was grab the placenta as it came out (again without a single push) and clean me up. No tears or anything. Dr was here for maybe 30 mins total. Anyways she is perfectly healthy and happy and I feel great....but we're all still in shock at the delivery that was one in a thousand. 

She has been breastfeeding great and is so well mannered and not a cryer....so far. We wonder if it has anything to do with her being born without any stress, on her own accord, under the warm and dark blankets and able to chill for a few minutes before all the excitement started. 

I'm not too sure how happy I am about telling the story that my baby "fell out" of my vagina :haha: but I'll take it any day over a long, exhaustive labor!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0517.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 136


----------



## VJean

Wow! What a fantastic story!


----------



## paintrider89

Wow! Congratulations momma, beautiful baby!


----------



## wish4baby

Congrats, she's beautiful! And what a great birth story :)


----------



## Blizzard

Oh my goodness! What a surprise! Congratulations!


----------



## kisunya

wow...way to go mamma! and she is gorgeous :)


----------



## Racahel

That's incredible, congrats!


----------



## Poetschild

Amazing delivery! Congratulations!


----------



## scrummy mummy

Wow glad they didn't leave her under there any longer. Can't imagine how shocked you must have been shes a little cutie congrats x


----------



## MKL073007

Awesome story lol!! Crying cat? queef maybe? Nope! Its a baby!!!


----------



## Mrs_T

How strange! What a story to tell hey! Guess that epidural was nice and strong then! Huge congrats x


----------



## flowergirl7

What a great story :) Congrats to you and your family!


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Amazing story - thanks for sharing. 

I'd be more than happy if mine just slides right on out! lol 

xx


----------



## Hoping4peanut

Wow! Congrats! What an interesting story!


----------



## proudparent88

Wow thats incredible i would love to have a simple delivery and labor like that congrats she is beautiful!


----------



## dinosaur2010

What an amazing story!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mum_Of_Roodys

Sounds good to me , wish I couldn't feel it haha , well done congratulations , she's beautiful x


----------



## gumb69

Congrats, glad all is well.


----------



## Lez2688

Wow, that is amazing! Congratulations she is beautiful x


----------



## cait

Holy moly - what a story! Congratulations :)


----------



## ac2010

Wow!!! Must tell OH about this lol!


----------



## trit

Congratulations!! What an amazing birth story!


----------



## Boothh

Wow! Congratulations x


----------



## AP

OMG wow!!! Congratulations!


----------



## xdxxtx

Haha, wow, that is nuts! So did they have to estimate what time she was born? That will be a fun story to tell her later on. :)


----------



## Natnee

Congratulations, and I am hoping I can have a labour like this! Amazing! x


----------



## Jencocoa

Wow! That is amazing! Good for you and she's beautiful. And heck yeah I hope my baby slides out rather than it exhausts me during labor LOL


----------



## Night Flower

Wow! CONGRATS! !!!


----------



## monica2628

Thanks everyone! We are still laughing about it and rehashing it over and over. It definitely is one great story for Marlee to have!



xdxxtx said:


> Haha, wow, that is nuts! So did they have to estimate what time she was born? That will be a fun story to tell her later on. :)

And yes, basically. One of the nurses said she looked at the clock right after they pulled back the blanket, so they're using that time. But in all reality she was probably born almost 5 mins earlier....which is crazy to think!


----------



## Justagirlxx

Oh my!! That is amazing. Even with my epidural both times the pushing out was so painful I can't imagine not noticing it happened. That must have been one strong epidural lol! Congrats :)


----------



## george83

My gosh what an amazing story congratulations!! And after going through two labours I didn't think it would even be possible to not notice giving birth - lucky you! 

Hope your all doing well now x x


----------



## JAJuly2013

WOW!!! That is quite the story!! How amazing is that? Man, that would be an awesome way to give birth. :thumbup:

Congrats on your baby girl, she is beautiful! What a blessing! :flower::happydance:


----------



## pookied

I pray its this easy for me :D :haha: BIG CONGRATULATIONS!:happydance:


----------



## Elizabean

Congratulations, she is gorgeous, and what an amazing story!


----------



## MonyMony

Love it, congrats!


----------



## PugMama22

That is the strangest thing I've heard in a long time! Congrats!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Wow amazing birth story!! Congratulations, she's beautiful xx


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Wow!! That's an amazing birth story!! Go momma! She's a beaut!! Congratulations!


----------



## mayb_baby

Amazing story, congrats she's beautiful x


----------



## dinkery

Oh my god! My dream is that this happens to me, I would LOVE it if my baby would just "fall out!" Congratulations, you lucky!


----------



## Krissykat1006

That is awesome :) Congrats on your sweet bundle!!


----------



## ricschick

oh wow that's amazing!! was she your first baby? congrats xxx


----------



## Gizzyy

Wow!! That's an amazing story haha! Oh what is give for baby to just slip out like that :D congratulations x


----------



## mecia

:O 
Oh my gosh! Congrats! What a crazy story, but a great outcome :)


----------



## x__amour

Haha fantastic! Congratulations, glad you are both doing well!


----------



## moonlyte

wow fantastic birth story...congrats


----------



## Sunshine baby

I've never heard anything like it!! Amazing! I'm so jealous! xx


----------



## Sunshine baby

Ps I had to google queef, never heard that before!


----------



## monica2628

ricschick said:


> oh wow that's amazing!! was she your first baby? congrats xxx

Nope. I have a 9 year old daughter also. 

We asked our Dr why something like this would happen and she said that she must have turned herself and been low enough that when they turned me on my side that my body just did the work for me, without me knowing it. Everything just lined up perfectly....my pelvis separation, her head and body position, my contractions and turning over.


----------



## Iwillbepreggo

wow! lucky you You got to skip all that pushing!


----------



## pandi77

By far the most interesting birth story I have read on bnb yet! Glad to know she is okay and as said before a cutie!


----------



## DebbieF

Wow! Congratulations! :)


----------



## sopho30

omg..this made me lol... what an amazing story ..x congratulations x


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## MrsPear

Wow! Congratulations  x


----------



## ayudya

great story, wonderfull


----------



## AC1987

:haha: omg oh wow!! I think I'd also be super shocked!!


----------



## Eline

Congratulations! That must have been so odd suddenly finding her there. I would be quite panicked though when the nurses didn't find her heartbeat. I can't believe they stayed so calm about that?


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Wow congrats!! :)


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Omg thats an amazing story! Cant believe that! Bet everyone had a shock when they seen a baby on the bed lol glad she was fine a d she is gorgeous xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow, what an amazing story! Can't believe she just fell out! Congrats!!


----------



## GillandJamie

amazing, congratulations x
w


----------



## meli1981

That is unbelieable and awesome! congrats! Shes gorge!


----------



## Jaycrew

WHOA!!! LOL this is too AMAZING!!! I hope mine is as easy as yours!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## themaybaby

I had a chuckle when you said they pulled back the covers and the baby was on the bed!! My OH was just drifting off to sleep and I had to wake him up to tell him this story. Lol! That'll be quite the story to tell her when she is older. Congrats on your perfect little girl. She is beautiful!


----------



## nic18

congratulations :D 
I want to give birth like this :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Omg haha amazing!


----------



## sarah1980

Oh wow! Please let this be how DS2 arrives for me!


----------



## michelle535

Huge congratulations, what a crazy birth!


----------

